
Show HN: AI to quickly learn about new legislation - nloui
https://www.civicfeed.com/
======
nloui
Hey guys! We were super frustrated not being able to understand the laws,
organizations, and people that affected us. With over 8,500 bills/resolutions
in front of Congress and only 7% that pass on average - there was a lot to
unpack (not even including the states!). So, we used our background in AI/NLP
to build a product that brings government affairs into the modern world.

------
mfalcon
Hey! Are you taking a different approach from Fiscal Note
([https://fiscalnote.com/](https://fiscalnote.com/)) or this is something
similar?

------
juhaszhenderson
I love this! What does the AI actually do / why is AI necessary for this
problem?

~~~
nloui
Thanks for the comment! Because of the vast amount of data, we saw an
opportunity to use natural language processing to better parse and understand
the millions of documents that existed. This allows for faster discovery of
information, more relevant data being served, and a better understanding of
the text.

------
ful09003
I'm afraid that your site is entirely broken and will not load when using an
ad/script blocker. That being said, the idea behind this sounds very cool!

